# Oregon Residency Requirements



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2015)

Reading Oregon's MMJ laws yesterday, I came across something that passed July 1 (that I had never even heard of) requiring a 2 year residency to be able to get a grow license, for either MMJ or recreational????  ***?  They stated that the purpose was to keep Big Business out of cannabis, but it seems to me that it hurts the little person.  When I move, I will be forced to buy cannabis from a dispensary for 2 years before I can get a grow license or find someone else to grow for me and pay them?  

So any Oregon residence out there?  Is this the way it is?  Have I interpreted it correctly?  Is there any chance of this getting overturned?  
What the @#$% were the legislatures thinking?  Are they trying to discourage responsible growers/patients from moving there?

I am a very bummed Hemp Goddess...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh crap THG, I have never heard of that either.  Is that even for just growing for yourself?
I hope it is overturned for your sake. You might have to move here, but you can only grow 4 plants now..  Come on what is one more state.. come here.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 14, 2015)

California has put into law some new rules for large scale growers, but mom and pop still have the same medical MJ rules as before. Counties can make their own rules for mom and pop. My county limits plants to acres owned, and location to schools.

Northern California is a whole different animal than say south of Sacramento. Pretty nice up here too Goddess. My area you can still afford to buy a house and we have seasons.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2015)

Ive been to Prison Twice,many yrs ago,,,,im pretty sure no matter where i moved they would give me crap about growing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2015)

It appears that this is the way it is.  I just cannot figure out what they were thinking when they passed this.  And what chickenshit.  They passed the law June 30th 2015 and it went into effect July 1 2015.  And then even kind of backdated things--"...applicants who were growers before Jan 1, 2015...

"RESIDENCY REQUIREMENT FOR GROWERS
All growers on new applications submitted on or after July 1, 2015 must provide proof of either one or two years of Oregon residency.

Why do I have to prove residency?
House Bill 3400 was drafted by the Oregon Legislative Assembly in their 2015 regular session and signed by Governor Brown on June 30, 2015.

Section 81(2)(b) adds the requirement that a grower provide proof of two-year Oregon residency.
Section 173 declares the residency requirement effective upon passage (July 1, 2015) and allows for a provision that growers on new applications who were growers on or before January 1, 2015 need only provide proof of one-year residency."

Actually Weedhopper, unless they were drug convictions, I think that you can get a license in Oregon....after 2 years.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2015)

Whoops,,,yep got busted with 3 plants or 6.8 onces of what they dried of those plants,,,which had No Buds at all..... Freaken Asshats. It was expunged though. Prison terms had nothing to do with drugs or aggravated crimes,,,just crap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2015)

This is the info I have:

"Who may act as a grower? 
A patient may grow for his or herself or designate an individual 18 years or older to act as his or her grower.
The OMMP conducts a criminal background check on all designated growers.
If a grower has been convicted of felony violating ORS 475.840 through 475.920 on or after January 1, 2006, that person is prohibited from growing marijuana for a patient for five years from the date of conviction for the first offense.
Individuals with more than one conviction are permanently prohibited from growing."

The Oregon statutes mentioned all deal with drug convictions.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2015)

Would be okay I guess then cause its been 30 yrs since I got out of Prison the second time and its been almost 12 since the The Marijuana deal that was expunged.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 15, 2015)

Come to the Evergreen State.....Just across the river..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 16, 2015)

I know that Washington is beautiful, but we really want to stay within an hour or two of our kids and grandkids, which is why we are talking eastern Oregon.  Also the housing prices in eastern Oregon seem to be pretty good.  We can buy something that would suit us nicely for $150,000 or less.  Sis thinks we should go ahead and make the move and fight this stupid law.  There have to be others that feel like we do.  While I appreciate keeping big business out of cannabis, I think that this law hurts the small grower lots more than big business.  First you are limited in how much you can grow--a max of 6 patients and a max of 6 mature plants per patient.  While 36 plants are a lot, it does not count as "big business".  I can see this law in relation to dispensaries where millions of dollars in sales is possible.  But to extend it to who can grow seems ludicrous, especially as the law says that growers cannot profit--growers need patients to grow for and growers cannot profit from growing.  They can only charge for actual costs--seeds, supplies, electricity, etc.


----------



## Gaiant (Nov 16, 2015)

Oregon is turning out bad for growers rec/medical. The majority of eastern Oregon if not all of is without recreational.  Sad but those counties don't want it legalized and the state gave every county/city the right to reject both medical and rec. the state recently made more amendments to the original passage so business from out of state can operate if the primary Oregon resident holds 51% of the business. I live in central OR where the county allows no rec/medical but the city allows medical only. The state continues to amend the original measure 91. This is not working well for Oregon. Recreational shops cannot sell edibles and or oils. It's a screwed up mess here. The cost for a medical card are $175 to the doc and $200 to the state which allows the med user to grow the 6 plants where rec growers are allowed 4 plants. Medical users can have in their procession 1.5 lbs and rec users 8 oz.


----------



## Gaiant (Nov 16, 2015)

This is a good link for the problems our state have created 
http://marijuanapolitics.com/how-st...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks Gaiant, I was hoping that someone from Oregon would pop in.  I do know the politics of Eastern Oregon is much like Idaho (redneck and backwards).  I am not surprised that they have a name for what is going on in eastern Or--western Idaho compromise--(expletives deleted).  However I do know at least 2 people who have grow licenses in Malheur County, so you must be able to get one.  I know that there is a 1 year moratorium on any dispensaries there, although they have had at least 1 dispensary in the past.  Oregon allows people from out of state to get MMJ cards and I know people who purchased from a dispensary in Ontario in the past.

The article you linked was great.  What a [email protected]#$%.  I am quite upset by this, but plans have gone too far for us to change our minds at this point.  I feel marginally better growing illegally in a legal state than I do growing illegally in an illegal state.  I will probably just keep on like I have.  Could I find a resident to work with and maybe do something like give them a place to grow, split the cost and work and them take 51% of the product?  I can see this residency law for businesses, but how does it work when one wants to grow for themselves?  Or for several patients?  I find it hard to not just explode over this stupid, senseless ,idiotic Reefer Madness mentality that people have.  I hate pharmaceutical painkillers and my sis has renal failure and CANNOT take any kind of painkillers, except cannabis, without further damaging her kidneys.  :hairpull:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 17, 2015)

All very interesting. I have family moving to the Portland area next year and possibly more. We have considered following them. Thankfully Portland area looks like it may be easier than those red counties. Prices on homes are what makes me hesitate.

Good luck on your move Goddess. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Gaiant (Nov 17, 2015)

The worst of our new found legalization is the State continues to add the stupid amendments and restrictions. Beginning next Jan growers will be reduced to growing 4 plants per patient from the original 6 plants/ patient. Included in the $200 fee to the state you need only check the option to designate your site as a grower site. This allows you to grow for 3 patients and yourself. As far as recreation is concerned everyone can grow 4 plants rec. Oregon is moving in the right direction... Finally!  Happy moving and welcome to Oregon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2015)

Okay, if I have this right....I can grow 4 plants recreationally without any residency requirements.  However if someone is sick and needs it for medicine, I have to wait 2 years to be a resident before I can do that?  While far from ideal, 4 plants legally is better than none.  I am far less concerned about location of dispensaries--I want to grow  

Tcbud--western Oregon and Eastern Oregon are like different states.  The eastern part is conservative like Idaho, still believing that Reefer Madness is a documentary.  The western part of the state is progressive and responsible for the legalization.  Home prices are quite high though as you mentioned, but the majority of dispensaries are located there.  

Heading back to eastern Oregon the first of next week to look at houses again.  I love being able to prescreen places on the internet.  We have about 8 places that we want to look at.  There is a distinct advantage to having worked in the trades when shopping for houses.  And being old, we pretty much know what we want and how much we are willing to spend.  We know the costs of making improvements and whether I can do it or whether we would have to hire someone.  House hunting is kind of fun with the internet, all the pics, and Google Earth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2015)

Good luck THG,,hope ya find what you're looking for.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2015)

Ya know, I am not asking for much...I just want to live in a place that I can live out the rest of my life growing herb without the threat of incarceration hanging over me all the time.  You wouldn't think that should be that hard in this day and age....


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 20, 2015)

.

amen sister!!

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 4, 2015)

THG hey....
 its tha same everywere. in Canada we had MMAR, designated growers and patients growing, then the licences were so huge 400 plants they were making serious $$ and buying homes.
the goverment said no more, give the $ to corperations lol  so open policy on MMPR lisenced producer sites. the gov didn't like the thousands who applied so they went from small to 5million entry for site, serious only.  now we have gotten rid of hitler, we have a legalization thing going on, they are looking at the usa for info lol.
our booze boad has offered to sell mj beside beer and wine lol what a cooperate ** joke, let the people gro and sell and have stores, not the pharma and booze **** millionaires. so we are going through this but in time itll be solid, I wont make it to see them lol saying remember when we bought mj on the streets for 200oz lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow Ruffy, great to see you and thanks for your input.

I can understand this with dispensaries where profit potential is great.  However in Oregon you cannot grow an unlimited amount of plants--up to 6 patients and up to 6 mature plants for each patient.  A max of 36 plants is NOT big business.

I am going to Denver on the 17th for a week to visit my son.  He says that things are working out well in Colorado and they are generating millions in tax revenues.  Can't figure out why the repubs ignore the great income potential...

I think that your new PM is going to make some changes to cannabis laws isn't he?


----------

